# Guangzhou(Canton) 2009, the center of pearl river delta



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

By vincent901, skyscrapers.cn

A small art studio(信义国际会馆) in Guangzhou, one of the most elegant buildings in Canton


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

3.14, sunshine
By fosk, skyscrapers.cn





































two towers, the other one is 1000+ years old



















sexy


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

By zhnsm, skyscrapers.cn


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

wonderfui city!I LOVE GUANGZHOU!!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

amazing！！顶了


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Towers of Guangzhou are very nice


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

From xinhuanet forum


















The very south end of Guangzhou, facing the south China sea


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou suburb, the million sunflower park














































A waterfall in Guangzhou suburb


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Some streeshots in Guangzhou downtown













































This is the Guangzhou government. It looks completely different than Beijing and Shanghai's because there is no security guard here, you can protest or do anything you want to


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The tallest building in China in 80s









A river in downtown


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The BRT system is u/c in the new CBD


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Schools in Guangzhou










Roads along the pearl river










Expensive houses in Guangzhou downtown


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The city flower of Guangzhou, the Hero Flower









The overpasses in Guangzhou, 40 meters to ground, very scary


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the plants and flowers on the overpass


















A river in Guangzhou old downtown









It is the color of Spring


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

A main ave completely covered by big trees


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great colours.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Condos and residents doing outdoor excersises



















Cheap houses in Guangzhou suburb









highway to airport









A stadium and a plaza close to my home


















The Baiyun(white cloud) mountain


















Guangzhou airport



















The liede village, completely dimolished and super skyscrapers will be built. Residents and farmers living here got a very good deal for compensation ->exchanged for a bigger size new condo at the same location with $100,000RMB reward


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow I like the flower ocean...
Is that lavender or sth...I wanna have all of them

and the panorama is mind-blowing


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

it is huge, and seems to progress very rapidly


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow Guangzhou seems very green. Everywhere you see trees and plants like city in a rain forest. Kinda cool.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

love that city:cheers:


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Across the Liu Hua Park?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The flower city










Unknown bridge...



























Guangdong science exhibition center









Old downtown of Guangzhou


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it is the Dongfeng east road, right besides the Sun Yat Sen's memorial


Goyazny said:


> Across the Liu Hua Park?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou suburb, xinhuanet forum..sorry, no skyscraper photos here.



















Anti-Japan and WWI memorial


















Spring of Guangzhou



























The Lu lake in old downtown









Old downtown, the building in the center is the Guangzhou city hall









Public toilets in Guangzhou....









A park









Suburb


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Cantonese art, it is called "Guangzhou/Canton china"


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

what's the difference between cantonese and madarin china?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

A village in suburb


















A church in Guangzhou


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

l'eau said:


> what's the difference between cantonese and madarin china?


It is hard to explain, just like the different styles of cuisines in different parts of China, e.g., Cantonese food, Sichunese food...


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

l'eau said:


> what's the difference between cantonese and madarin china?


different pronounciation but the same writing system


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

7freedom7 said:


> different pronounciation but the same writing system


I think he was talking about the "china" products, not the language?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

l'eau said:


> what's the difference between cantonese and madarin china?


Cantonese is the language spoken and culture practiced in a province on the south eastern coast of China. That province is called Guangdong, its capital city is called Guangzhou. 

The province obtained its romanised name "Canton" because European traders found it difficult to utter the pronounciation Guangdong. Hence the English name for the local language and cultural customs is called Cantonese.

Mandarin is a language that originated in the North China Plain (the center of Ancient and Imperial China). That language is now the official language of the whole country.

"Cantonese" spoken in Cantonese is "Kwang Tung Wa"
"Cantonese" spoken in Madarin is "Guang Dong Hua"
"Madarin" spoken in Cantonese is "Po Tong Wa"
"Madarin" spoken in Madarin is "Pu Tong Hua"


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Actually, I was referring the china product as "Cantonese china". It is about the product and the art style, not the difference between two dialects.


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think he was referring to the dialect


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

People tends to mix Canton with Cantonese dialect.
From my understanding of China ( being just a Nun Slafu guy, 10 000 km away) Guandong or Canton is populated by Han people, like the rest of China. Cantonese dialect is official just in Hong Kong and Taiwan. Not in GZhou, Donguan, Shenzhen...

I have been in China for a few times, and for skyline chasers, HK and Shanghai are somehow more interesting because of concentrated sites like Pudong side, or HK, observing from Film Stars walk ( InterContinental hotel and around) .
But GuangZhou is great because of ..it's wast ...huge. Great looks! It incorporate completely, some other wast cities , like Foshan, fast growing DonGuan is almost a part of a city... Busting Shenzhen is just ..across a hill..Almost fully connected. And HK is just behind a corner. Guandong area is must see!
PS. Dress lightly. It is south and it is very warm almost whole year.
For these who likes local food, G-Dong is place where you could eat things that rest of China does not. Sea food is good, but frogs ...didn't liked. Snakes? Like vulkanized chicken with bones. Avoid. Cantonese soup in a little pot with a lid ? Now I know why lid is there... Do not lift it up... Otherwise, enjoy other dishes, including fast food , like octopusy on a stick etc...


----------



## 西藏属于中國 (Mar 30, 2008)

Goyazny said:


> People tends to mix Canton with Cantonese dialect.
> From my understanding of China ( being just a Nun Slafu guy, 10 000 km away) Guandong or Canton is populated by Han people, like the rest of China. Cantonese dialect is official just in Hong Kong and Taiwan. Not in GZhou, Donguan, Shenzhen...
> 
> I have been in China for a few times, and for skyline chasers, HK and Shanghai are somehow more interesting because of concentrated sites like Pudong side, or HK, observing from Film Stars walk ( InterContinental hotel and around) .
> ...


Cantonese dialect is popular in some part of Guangdong, such as guangzhou,dongguan, foshan,zhongshan and HK. Guangdong has other two dialects, chaozhou dialect and kejia dialect.Cantonese dialect is not popular in taiwan, taiwanese speaks Minanese and mandarine, the south favors minnanese and the north mandarine.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, thanks for update.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

guangdong city group(include hongkong), is highly urbanized, almost merged together. but shanghai is a special city, jiangsu and zhejiang province surrounding it, so it's difficult to cooperation like guangdong province.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

middle class condos in suburb


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

from skyscrapers.cn


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the slim shape of GZ Tv Tower


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou Police patrolling on the pearl river...


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=171196&extra=page=1&page=3


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The growing skyline of Guangzhou new CBD




















The ave on the right is the central line of Guangzhou new CBD. The CITIC plaza(391m) is located at the end of this line while the other end is the GZ Tv Tower(610m)


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. very impressive tower...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The tower is really impressive


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

project name: guangzh culture center
completion: 2011
principal use: culture center
structure system: S
extent: 8 stories site area: 50,000m2
building area: 19,500m2
total floor area: 85,800m2


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The TianHe district, by yayaow from skyscrapers.cn


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW that cultural center looks cool


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

By fosk from skyscraper.cn
http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=171825


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## BAYSIDER 528 (Jan 16, 2006)

*PLEASE IDENTIFY THE LOCATION OF THIS BEAUTIFUL GARDEN.*


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

god, good for Guangzhou, good job googleabcd! Guangzhou is beautiful!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

BAYSIDER 528 said:


> PLEASE IDENTIFY THE LOCATION OF THIS BEAUTIFUL GARDEN.


oh I'm afraid this garden cant be more average in China.
hope someone has payed a little attention to it..


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautifull and modern,city!:cheers:


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

can't wait to see the whole site complete


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Construction boom, 




























The last one: Three super tall buildings(610m, 440m and 310m) in one pic


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Now that is one awesome building. What is this cool looking building in the center of the pic called?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many buildings in Guangzhou like those in the last photo, are awesome


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Some random pics of Guangzhou


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Bus station










A middle school in the new CBD. There is no tuition and textbook fee for middle school and high school students in Guangzhou.
All facilities are free and sometimes open to public.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The details of green environment design


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The last two, sci-fi feel


----------



## venisusky (Nov 7, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Opera building is very very nice  no doubt


it was designed by zaha hadid~


----------



## venisusky (Nov 7, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> Now that is one awesome building. What is this cool looking building in the center of the pic called?


it name is 
east-tower of the teem plaza


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

By 营养片


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I used to play soccer here. Hope that I can move back to Guangzhou by the end of this year


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice football court; that is like the 5x5 players or something?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome photos!


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

omg! the pics are really stunning! i love guangzhou!


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

googleabcd said:


> I used to play soccer here. Hope that I can move back to Guangzhou by the end of this year


no way that this is a photograph!!

anyways, amazing pictures!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

why not a photograph?

old pic showing the sports complex under construction:


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Very, very impressive photos!


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

These are very special towers, they look like some computer design


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice..........................


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Guangzhou today looks much better than it was before 1996. I visited the city today and back in the early 90s and we can say it has transformed drastically just like other mainland cities. GZ is much more commercialized than it was back in the day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> old pic showing the sports complex under construction:


This photo for old one, it still very nice


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

New Guangzhou Train Station










Guangzhou Bridge


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Houses in Guangzhou


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Old people practicing Taichi near Guangzhou city hall


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The soccer field I was talking about on my previous pictures









There are hundreds of small lakes in Guangzhou downtown


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

List of TV towers in the world


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------

